# Snowpiercer is awesome



## Jeff L (Jun 24, 2014)

I watched this today and this a great movie. I haven't seen a movie of the futuristic genre blow me away like this one did. Great story,effects hopefully they'll get it on bluray soon. Its a sleeper but if you like the genre you should enjoy it.:T

trailer is out there, I didn't want to put a link since im not quite sure of the rules for doing so


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

I've heard nothing but good things about the film. I'm EAGERLY awaiting the home video release


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

Mike Edwards said:


> I've heard nothing but good things about the film. I'm EAGERLY awaiting the home video release


 +1


----------



## orion (Sep 18, 2009)

Well to kind of go with this theme we are watching Back to the Future tonight. I heard on the radio yesterday that they went back the same amount of years (1985 -1955) that it is from now to the movie. (2015-1985) give or take a year. Thats messed up


----------



## Jeff L (Jun 24, 2014)

Mike Edwards said:


> I've heard nothing but good things about the film. I'm EAGERLY awaiting the home video release


I'm really suprised there is not a release date for blu ray. For so many movies to be released on blu ray and have this one not is crazy. Open Range is another that should be on blu ray.

Ill be watching again tonight


----------



## PassingInterest (Mar 29, 2009)

I never heard of that one. Thanks for the tip. I'll keep an eye out for it.


----------



## ericzim (Jun 24, 2012)

I have watched Snowpiercer closely since I heard it was released over seas many months ago. The Weinstein group who is responsible for the release in the US and Bong Joon-ho haven't come to an agreement on which version will be released here in the states. I hope it will be Bong's version as it will be 20 minutes longer and will have a definite beginning and ending according to Bong. Yes it is a very good sci-fi movie.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

ericzim said:


> I have watched Snowpiercer closely since I heard it was released over seas many months ago. The Weinstein group who is responsible for the release in the US and Bong Joon-ho haven't come to an agreement on which version will be released here in the states. I hope it will be Bong's version as it will be 20 minutes longer and will have a definite beginning and ending according to Bong. Yes it is a very good sci-fi movie.


*gasp, the Weinsteins want to butcher a movie ?! that NEVER is an issue :sarcastic:

hopefully it's Bong's cut too. It's on Vudu right now so I might just rent it since I have some vudu credit on my account.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

Just watched it tonight on VUDU. Every bit as good as hyped. Can't wait till Blu - ray


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

I hope to watch this one this weekend.


----------



## Jeff L (Jun 24, 2014)

I was blasted on another forum for watching it multiple times. For whatever reason people are passionate about liking it or not liking it, youll either love it or absolutely hate it.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

I bought it on Blu-ray and it was worth every penny. Just a well written movie that draws you in and doesn't let go.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

I'm with you guys. I was absolutely floored by the movie when I saw it. I really need to pick it up on Blu


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

I caught most of it on Netflix and enjoyed it! Also picked it up used on bluray from Family Video for $9.99 love the great deals there and glad there still around.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

It really was an awesome movie. The story was very well written.


----------



## Jon Robbins (May 15, 2012)

The tunnel scene with the special forces/Night vision and hatchets was both awesome and Disturbing. Almost needed to watch puppies and rainbows after to counter the images lol.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

Jon Robbins said:


> The tunnel scene with the special forces/Night vision and hatchets was both awesome and Disturbing. Almost needed to watch puppies and rainbows after to counter the images lol.


haha! yeah, that scene was creepy and awesome at the same time. just a fantastic movie in general


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

I just got my copy in the mail today... I hope to watch it tonight.


----------

